# W-8681: LED aceso contínuo.



## nuninho (21 Nov 2013 às 23:45)

Porque LED fica sempre aceso no anenómetro depois de inserir novas pilhas de lítio?

NOTA: O manual não tem resoluções de problemas.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2013 às 23:53)

A polaridade das pilhas está correcta? Por vezes podemos-nos enganar.  Costuma acontecer quando é esse o caso.


----------



## nuninho (22 Nov 2013 às 00:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> A polaridade das pilhas está correcta? Por vezes podemos-nos enganar.  Costuma acontecer quando é esse o caso.


Sim, a polaridade das pilhas está correcta.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2013 às 00:19)

Acho estranho, só acontece com as pilhas de lítio?


----------



## CptRena (22 Nov 2013 às 00:22)

Há algo de errado algures. Vê lá se não tens nenhum curto-circuito algures. Ou então faz um reset em condições: Tirar as pilhas, espera 60s e depois volta a pôr. Talvez resolva o problema.




> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> ...


http://www.digitalham.co.uk/weather/equipment/wh1090/


----------



## Zapiao (22 Nov 2013 às 00:41)

Devias ter postado isto no outro topico e nao teres criado este.

As pilhas estarao com voltagem? Nao haverá nenhum botao para resetar após mudança de pilhas ?


----------



## nuninho (22 Nov 2013 às 15:22)

Zapiao disse:


> Devias ter postado isto no outro topico e nao teres criado este.


O meu tópico criado é a secção CORRECTA!



> As pilhas estarao com voltagem? Nao haverá nenhum botao para resetar após mudança de pilhas ?


*@Tu e @CptRena:* O meu transmissor não tem botão de reset. Tentei aguardar 60 segundos depois de retirar pilhas no transmissor e inserir-as de novo mas não consegui funcionar. Ele está avariado (=LED continua ligado).
Vou comprar novo transmissor ("PCE", "Watson" ou "Weather Station") para a minha consola Watson W-8681, para onde e que nome de loja?


----------



## nuninho (24 Nov 2013 às 18:47)

imagens sobre o transmissor avariado (placa queimada):
imagem 1
imagem 2

Consegue recuperar este avariado?


----------



## CptRena (24 Nov 2013 às 19:16)

nuninho disse:


> imagens sobre o transmissor avariado (placa queimada):
> imagem 1
> imagem 2
> 
> Consegue recuperar este avariado?



Txei que cena. Penso que recuperar será difícil, só se houvesse acesso ao diagrama do circuito original, e mesmo assim. Como tinha resina por cima do local onde queimou, provavelmente existia um Chip on board (coisa que fui conhecer agora no google, penso que já tinha procurado antes mas varreu-se-me) por baixo, e replicar em casa será muito complicado senão mesmo impossível.
Estou curioso no que tenha provocado isso. Talvez algum pequeno defeito que com a tensão das pilhas novas acabou por ceder.

Terá andado por ali água?


----------



## nuninho (24 Nov 2013 às 19:43)

CptRena disse:


> Txei que cena. Penso que recuperar será difícil, só se houvesse acesso ao diagrama do circuito original, e mesmo assim. Como tinha resina por cima do local onde queimou, provavelmente existia um Chip on board (coisa que fui conhecer agora no google, penso que já tinha procurado antes mas varreu-se-me) por baixo, e replicar em casa será muito complicado senão mesmo impossível.
> Estou curioso no que tenha provocado isso. Talvez algum pequeno defeito que com a tensão das pilhas novas acabou por ceder.
> 
> Terá andado por ali água?


Ok. Não tem água.
Blister 4 Pilhas Lithium AA 1,5V 2850mAh - esta marca é má? Se sim então vou comprar ENERGIZER (ULTIMATE LITHIUM), ok?


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Nov 2013 às 21:17)

nuninho disse:


> Ok. Não tem àgua.
> Blister 4 Pilhas Lithium AA 1,5V 2850mAh - esta marca é má? Se sim então vou comprar ENERGIZER (ULTIMATE LITHIUM), ok?



Vê a voltagem das que tens...
As minhas energizer quando as meti tinham 1,7v e funcionou bem, até hoje


----------



## nuninho (24 Nov 2013 às 21:37)

filipe cunha disse:


> Vê a voltagem das que tens...
> As minhas energizer quando as meti tinham 1,7v e funcionou bem, até hoje


Ok. Mas a marca Blister é boa ou má??
Onde está Energizer 1,7V??? Porque a minha procura é difícil!


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Nov 2013 às 21:49)

nuninho disse:


> Ok. Mas a marca Blister é boa ou má??
> Onde está Energizer 1,7V??? Porque a minha procura é difícil!



Eu comprei  enregizer como 1,5v,mas na realidade tem mais, acho que tinha 1,72v


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Nov 2013 às 22:37)

ainda agora estive com umas pilhas do lidl com 1,68V.  So what?

Infelizmente o problema em análise não deve ter nada a ver com as pilhas. Deve ter entrado algo... Um inseto que arrastou água.... ou um defeito de fabrico.
O facto de agora estar seco nada quer dizer. Com o calor gerado por essa corrente faz a água vaporizar em pouco tempo.

é aborrecido mas nada de desanimar.

Boa sorte.!


----------



## Furby (25 Nov 2013 às 10:02)

Bom dia.

Se o *nuninho* estiver interessado, eu posso vender-lhe o seguinte material:

Uma placa igual a essa que queimou do modulo transmissor e também um sensor de velocidade de vento completo ambos para a estação W-8681.

Faço o preço pelas duas peças usadas mas com garantia de bom funcionamento, de 24€ já com envio registado incluído.

O preço que estou a fazer, é metade do preço que o *nuninho* iria pagar se compra-se as peças novas mais o envio na seguinte loja:

Modulo Transmisor repuesto estación W-8681 (Precio: 26,08 Euros): http://www.astroradio.com/514022.html

Sensor velocidad del viento de repuesto estación W-8681 (Precio: 14,40 Euros): http://www.astroradio.com/514025.html

PVP: 33,45 Euros
IVA: 7,02 Euros
Envío (GLS): 7,50 Euros
TOTAL: 47,97 Euros

Onde o "Modulo Transmisor repuesto estación W-8681" a loja Astro Rádio não o tem disponível de momento em stock para venda.

Aguardo que diga se tem interesse ou não.

As peças, são provenientes de uma estação meteorológica que foi desmantelada e vendida ás peças e que esteve montada no exterior 1 ano.

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## nuninho (25 Nov 2013 às 12:27)

Furby disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Se o *nuninho* estiver interessado, eu posso vender-lhe o seguinte material:
> 
> ...


Já comprei um novo transmissor na mesma loja online na passada 6ª-feira à noite mas aguardo receber ele até 5ª- ou 6ª-feira.


----------



## Furby (25 Nov 2013 às 14:51)

nuninho disse:


> Já comprei um novo transmissor na mesma loja online no sábado mas aguardo receber ele até 5ª- ou 6ª-feira.




ok.

Mas é estranho, porque a loja já à algum tempo que não tem em stock o referido artigo, mas se diz que já fez a encomenda e eles aceitaram espero que receba.

Com o passar do tempo, vai sendo cada vez mais difícil se conseguir comprar peças/acessórios compatíveis (mesmas frequências Mhz) para a Watson W-8681 e replicas, pois já existem no mercado as suas substitutas, caso da Watson W-8681-Solar entre outras com melhorias e/ou outras caracteristicas que com o passar do tempo foram melhoradas nas estações.

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## nuninho (25 Nov 2013 às 22:07)

Desculpe, corrigi a data incorrecta do compra na minha mensagem #16.


----------



## Estação SP (26 Nov 2013 às 09:39)

Bom dia.
Quando eu coloquei as minhas pilhas energizer de litthium tinham 1,8V e nao queimou nada na placa electrónica já está a meio ano a bombar 
E a ultima mediçao que fiz tinha 1,72V


----------



## nuninho (26 Nov 2013 às 23:26)

Furby disse:


> ok.
> 
> Mas é estranho, porque a loja já à algum tempo que não tem em stock o referido artigo, mas se diz que já fez a encomenda e eles aceitaram espero que receba.
> 
> ...


Ok. Sou pai do nuninho, o meu filho tem algumas deficiências por isso estou interessado na compra das peças informe como devo proceder para a compra.

NOTA: Não consegui enviar-te mensagem privada (PM) devido ao erro (não-autorização). Mas podes enviar-me PM.


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Nov 2013 às 13:57)

nuninho disse:


> Ok. Sou pai do nuninho, o meu filho tem algumas deficiências por isso estou interessado na compra das peças informe como devo proceder para a compra.
> 
> NOTA: Não consegui enviar-te mensagem privada (PM) devido ao erro (não-autorização). Mas podes enviar-me PM.



Acho que o preço do Furby está muito bom e talvez evite possiveis chatices...


----------



## Furby (27 Nov 2013 às 16:13)

Deixo em baixo algumas fotografias dos dois acessórios.

Ambas as peças são do ano de 2008, e apenas estiveram instaladas no exterior desde de Março de 2008 a Outubro de 2008, por isso a coloração que se verifica de estarem amareladas.

Relembro, que os dois acessórios estão a funcionar sem qualquer tipo de problema, pois estive hoje a fazer testes para confirmar tal situação.

Se mantiver o seu interesse, peço que me diga neste tópico, a fim de eu lhe enviar os dados multibanco para que possa efectuar o pagamento e também me enviar os seus dados para eu proceder ao envio da encomenda registada CTT. (Via PM).

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## nuninho (27 Nov 2013 às 18:07)

Furby disse:


> Deixo em baixo algumas fotografias dos dois acessórios.
> 
> Ambas as peças são do ano de 2008, e apenas estiveram instaladas no exterior desde de Março de 2008 a Outubro de 2008, por isso a coloração que se verifica de estarem amareladas.
> 
> ...


OK mande-me dados para transferência


----------



## Furby (27 Nov 2013 às 21:23)

Boa noite,

*nuninho*,

Já lhe enviei por mensagem privada (PM) os dados para que possa efectuar o pagamento por multibanco bem como lhe peço que me envie também os seus dados, nome e morada, para onde devo proceder ao envio da encomenda registada.

Aguardo resposta.

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## nuninho (28 Nov 2013 às 13:28)

Furby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> *nuninho*,
> 
> ...


Ok. Olha, 2 novas mensagens privadas. 
Obrigado.


----------



## Furby (28 Nov 2013 às 20:34)

Pagamento recebido.

Encomenda será enviada o mais breve possível.

Obrigado.

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## nuninho (3 Dez 2013 às 18:48)

Já recebi o transmissor por correio, que consegue funcionar tudo. 

Mas... a humidade externa é muito incorrecta (35% às 16h45 a 16% às 18h35). A humidade externa diminui enquanto a temperatura externa baixa. Mas a humidade externa pode ser inversa!?


----------



## nuninho (4 Dez 2013 às 15:15)

Olha, deves ler a minha mensagem anterior.
A humidade externa fica sempre 99% desde 04h45 (hoje).


----------



## nuninho (5 Dez 2013 às 11:25)

A humidade externa ainda fica sempre 99%.    Consegue recuperar este problema??


----------



## nuninho (8 Dez 2013 às 12:54)

O muito frio (3 ºC e 4 ºC) pode recuperar o problema da húmidade externa às 04h20 - de 99% para 72%. 

Máx humidade: 72% 04h20
Mín hum.: 52%... em directo


----------

